# Newb Need Help W/ Design for Mains & Center Channel



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

After some research, I recently purchased the Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver for my Dad for Christmas. While we do have speakers to get by on, my dad wanted to build some new mains and center channel. 

The speakers we're using now he built in the early 80s. I'll probably get him a sub later for his birthday, but right now he's attached to his Klipschorn that he also built in the early 80s. I don't know much about the Klipschorn, except that it is massive. He put a small tree in front of it to keep it out of sight of my mom.

So for now, I was looking for a good design for mains, center channel and recommendations for good drivers to put in them. The room being used is about 16 x 25 feet and opens up into the kitchen and dinning room on one side. If possible, I'd like the mains to be under $200 and full range, since I'm going to create a two more for myself. We already have everything to make the enclosure like MDF and tools, just need a good design.

I was looking at project people had done on partsexpress.com and this one looked pretty decent for mains.

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/tritrix/index.cfm

Let me know what you think, and thanks for your help!


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Im guessing you mean 200 for both mains together right? I wish you had posted a few weeks ago because I just moved from Norman and would have let you listen to my BAMTM speakers that I built. They are a step up from the tritrix and sound very impressive. I built the ported floorstanding version. Check those out here
http://zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html
Cost was right at 200 for both. I can post a couple pics if you like.

If your looking to keep the same appearance and stay cost effecient you could even build a third as a center. They are not ideal on their side but as long as you stay + or - 20 degrees it sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Right, $200 for both. I like your design a lot better. I'll let my dad look at it later on see what he thinks. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

no prob, check out pics of mine here. If you decide to go with it I would be more than happy to answer any questions you have.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11828432&highlight=bamtm#post11828432


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Would something like the 5065 Gen 2 T-Amp be enough to power these? For my setup, I have a computer that I output audio and video to a tv (use monitor and headphones for games). The computer has a x-fi sound card that can do the processing for DVDs and music, just need a good cheap amp to power the speakers.


----------

